# Air Coolers



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get hold of an evapourisation type air cooler? (Not an AC unit). I have been looking around the usual sites her in Cyprus but have been either too late to get one secondhand or just cannot find a supplier. We live in mandria, Paphos.

Cheers

laurieg


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Leyland2012 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get hold of an evapourisation type air cooler? (Not an AC unit). I have been looking around the usual sites her in Cyprus but have been either too late to get one secondhand or just cannot find a supplier. We live in mandria, Paphos.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> laurieg


Isn't this just a portable air conditioner, the type that has a big hose to move the warm air out through a window or door?

You could tour around all the many retail electrical places to see if they have them, followed by the air conditioning suppliers and larger DIY places like Tower Electrics.

Pete


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Pete but no, there is a difference. An AC cools by heat exchange using a refridgerant. An Air Cooler cools by evapouration of water/ice that you put into a small tank.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I cannot seriously believe that sort of device can have a realistic cooling effect in these current temperatures.

Do you have experience of them? Do they not increase humidity in the room?

Pete


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have not used one but some friends have a couple . We were around theirs today and I was surprised as well they did cool. Not as good as a full AC but they run at a very low power setting so are not expensive to run, (you could say they are the energy saving lightbulb of the AC world)! Have a look here at how they work although reading it it appears that the higher the dew point the less effective they are so yes, with the temps the way they are and the humidity as high as it is they will only be relatively effective. 

Evaporative cooler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you for the reference. Most interesting.

I'd be glad to hear how well your's perform if you can find any to buy.

Pete


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

No probs Pete will let you know if we go that road


----------

